# Lilo and Stitches First Clutch (=



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Egg #1: Was laid on 9/11/2012
Egg #2: Was laid on 9/13/2012
Egg #3: Was laid on 9/15/2012

So far they are being great parents.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Egg #4 was laid today. So maybe im off a day? 
Or could she laid 1 with no day in between?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's not common to lay eggs on consecutive days but apparently it does happen sometimes. If the first egg was laid early on the first day and the second egg was laid late on the second day, there could be 36 hours or more between eggs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have a hen who lays every 36hrs versus the usual 48hrs so it does happen. Congrats!


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Ok, lol. I was like what happened, either my math skills are slacking or something. Lol. But yes, im just so proud of her. And she's even starting to come out to get some millet from me  Which makes me happy. Because she's been very over protective of her eggs. But who could blame her? Thank you guy's. ^.^


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Also, could I candle today? It's been 6 days since the first egg was laid.
Or is waiting better; considering she could be laying more?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That is up to you...you should be able to tell today if the first egg is viable but the others you wont be able to yet.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats...how exciting!


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> That is up to you...you should be able to tell today if the first egg is viable but the others you wont be able to yet.


You can tell by the shell also can't you? I bealive it was a picture on here saying if the egg's were pure white they were fertile?


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Erinsmom said:


> Congrats...how exciting!


Thank you. It's exciting and makes me have anxiety also lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can I just find candling easier in my own personal experience. I can usually tell an egg is fertile with candling within two days after it being laid.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> You can I just find candling easier in my own personal experience. I can usually tell an egg is fertile with candling within two days after it being laid.


Wow really? Ok i think im going to give it a try today.
I have really cold hands, due to circulation issues. (i think idk why lol)
But would it also be possible for me to stick a light by the eggs
and candle them that way?

Also Egg #5 should arrive today. 
It's "possible" for her to have a small clutch also right?
Considering it's her first clutch an all. I'm hoping i get lucky 
and dont get 8 or something lol. All in all though, i wouldnt mind


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep she can have anywhere from 4-8 eggs. And you can hold a light next to the eggs, as long as the box is dark you can see. Although how cold your hands are wont hurt the eggs any either, as long as you sanitize them.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Yep she can have anywhere from 4-8 eggs. And you can hold a light next to the eggs, as long as the box is dark you can see. Although how cold your hands are wont hurt the eggs any either, as long as you sanitize them.


Ok awesome, thank you very much


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Well, I candled the eggs today. One has a yolk in the middle. 
And the others are just yellow on the inside. And today she would of laid her 5th egg.
And she hant yet, so we will see in the morning. But is it still to early to tell. And 3 of them have very white shells. Or are they all infertile you think?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Very white shells are a sign of fertility. All eggs have a slightly translucent pinkish look when they're first laid, but fertile eggs will turn very white after a few days of incubation.

Maybe the eggs haven't developed enough yet for you to see the internal signs of development. Or maybe your lighting isn't good enough to show you what's going on inside. In any case, you can try again in a few days to see if there are any changes.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Very white shells are a sign of fertility. All eggs have a slightly translucent pinkish look when they're first laid, but fertile eggs will turn very white after a few days of incubation.
> 
> Maybe the eggs haven't developed enough yet for you to see the internal signs of development. Or maybe your lighting isn't good enough to show you what's going on inside. In any case, you can try again in a few days to see if there are any changes.


Yes! That's right we can always wait, like i was gonna do but i got inpatient lol. I did great, and she ever let me in without a hassle. She got out for me and everything.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's awesome! Sounds like she's gonna be easy to work with!

It definitely sounds like you may have fertile ones that just aren't as developed yet. Checking is half the fun!


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> That's awesome! Sounds like she's gonna be easy to work with!
> 
> It definitely sounds like you may have fertile ones that just aren't as developed yet. Checking is half the fun!


It is, this is such an exciting experience.
If they so happen to be fertile. Would it be bad if i kept 1 
The chances of me getting attached are high. It happens an
i cant help it. Lol.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They're your babies so you can keep one or all of them if you want to. But if you decide to keep more than one, it's best to stick with same-sex siblings. Opposite-sex siblings will want to make babies when they're older, and preventing them from doing it will be a never-ending job.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats Hope you get a lot of lovely little babies.X x


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

nassrah said:


> Congrats Hope you get a lot of lovely little babies.X x


Thank you! Although having lot's wouldnt be ok lmao.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

tielfan said:


> They're your babies so you can keep one or all of them if you want to. But if you decide to keep more than one, it's best to stick with same-sex siblings. Opposite-sex siblings will want to make babies when they're older, and preventing them from doing it will be a never-ending job.


Oh yes, we dont want no more breeding, especially inbreeding. I was going to keep one, that way 2 girls and 2 boys? No one get's left behind that way. But that would be only if she has a female.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That would work...then your single male would have a friend to pal around with!


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> That would work...then your single male would have a friend to pal around with!


Exactly, YAY everyone wins. Lol.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Ok guy's so yesterday and today no more eggs, just the 4. 
I peeked in again today, and they all are all pinkish looking. 
Or as if they were see threw looking?
At this time i should be seeing: pure white shells/spiderweb veins right?
I will post a picture soon. Maybe that will help. Lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> At this time i should be seeing: pure white shells/spiderweb veins right?
> I will post a picture soon. Maybe that will help. Lol.


Yes this is what you should be seeing. Pix would definitely help!


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Got Pics.










Obviously someone got poopy overnight lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like poop to me...I've never heard of mold on an egg but I think it could happen. What type of bedding are you using? Two of the eggs look white while the other two still look pink.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

I have a flashlight app for my phone, it's LED i guess. But it's pretty bight, is this strong enough to see the webs? That's what i have been using.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

I went to go get "Wood Shaving" like you or someone had suggested. I ended up getting this light nesting stuff. They told me they never heard of anyone using that stuff for nesting purpose. That when her tiels has eggs that's what she used.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Looks like poop to me...I've never heard of mold on an egg but I think it could happen. What type of bedding are you using? Two of the eggs look white while the other two still look pink.


And under the light, the funny thing is they all look pink on the inside. 
Absolutely no yellow to them. Cause yellow means Infertile correct? Lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, plain yellow is an infertile or undeveloped egg. The pink you're seeing is the light shining through blood vessels in a fertile, developing egg.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I use pine bedding in my nest boxes...I'm not sure how well that stuff holds moisture but it seems to be doing good so far.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

^.^
Really? I've been thinking they were infertile. Lol.
What kind of light do you guys use to tell?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have a candling light I bought online, but I know of others who have used those small pen lights and they work well.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> I have a candling light I bought online, but I know of others who have used those small pen lights and they work well.


Hmm i might have to give it a try.
But as long as i still see red. I should be good.
They will turn yellow if not.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Since they're fertile, they'll turn brown if they aren't developing anymore.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Since they're fertile, they'll turn brown if they aren't developing anymore.


Or that lol. 
So 17-21 Days for the eggs to hatch.
Between the 28th and October 2nd the hatching should begin.
Well for the first egg anyway. My camera has been in the hiding for over a year.
Just found it today, need to find the cord >.< so i will continue to take more pics.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Yes, plain yellow is an infertile or undeveloped egg. The pink you're seeing is the light shining through blood vessels in a fertile, developing egg.


Sweet. Then i do think Lilo and Stitches egg's are fertile.
In one of the egg's when i was candleing them for the first time.
Their was a lil bubble type thing in only 1 of the eggs. Would these be
like ah embryo, or ah air pocket?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Where was the bubble located? If at the top it would be the air sac and that's probably the most developed egg so far. That's where the baby will push through to hatch and get its first breath of air.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Where was the bubble located? If at the top it would be the air sac and that's probably the most developed egg so far. That's where the baby will push through to hatch and get its first breath of air.


Oh my goodness, yes it is. 
That's so amazing. I'm so excited you guys don't even know.
Thank god for my great "lack of sleep" skills lol.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Ma'Ma Bird out for some millet this morning.
She is such a little sweetie 









Nom Nom. :3


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Hmm, well i was in giving them some millet and i noticed Lilo's about to lay an egg. (her bottom was large.) 
This will be egg #5. Do they do this? Randomly start to lay another clutch? Or could she be finishing her clutch?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How many days has it been? It could be a poop since she probably hasn't left the box for a while and they hold their poop til they leave the box. They can sometimes randomly start another clutch but its not very common from what I've heard.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> How many days has it been? It could be a poop since she probably hasn't left the box for a while and they hold their poop til they leave the box. They can sometimes randomly start another clutch but its not very common from what I've heard.


Great, 
Roxy something is telling me that its not a poop. I don't know if it's cause this whole egg thing, I've been really paranoid. I'm hopeing its not egg binding 
I just noticed it today, but ive never noticed her like that before. She's been eating well everything is normal. Besides me seeing that.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

*UPDATE!!*
I do believe Lilo was full of Poop last night. Talk about a major panic attack...

(You guy's on here are so helpful and sweet. I just want to express my gratitude on how thankful I am to have found find this forum. Each and every Mod/Member you guy's are so amazingly professional. And not everyone understands what a challenge it is for you guy's. I couldn't imagine honestly. Some of you have quit a few birds, a family and even jobs. You all manage to get on here and help someone out. You guy's care and that's what makes this forum so great. I thank you all, and I wouldn't know what to do if it wasn't for you guys. :angel: )

Today Lilo and Stitch have been off the eggs for quite some time.
It's a little odd, but im thinking they are getting bored with them. I took some more pictures today. Because i just cant help it. Lol :blush:

Fly then preen time!! *Bazinga* 









"Preening preening preening. We love preening"








Stitch being tough guy. Haha;








"They're talking love, they're talking love love."


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for the compliment. It means a lot!!!

The parents will let the eggs cool before they hatch so that could be what this is. As long as they aren't off the eggs for more than a half hour they should be OK. Shouldn't they be hatching soon????


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment. It means a lot!!!
> 
> The parents will let the eggs cool before they hatch so that could be what this is. As long as they aren't off the eggs for more than a half hour they should be OK. Shouldn't they be hatching soon????


You are more than welcome! 

Ok you were right on that, she is on the eggs while Stitch is on Security Duty 
She may have been off of them for a little over 30 minutes though. Should that be ok? The room is 75-80 Degrees. 
And 17 days on the first egg will be the 28th  I'm so nervous/excited. I get some $$$ this Thursday. (i hate getting paid every 2 weeks.) Should i be getting some BabyBird Foumula? I need to go and see who has it. I'm going to be running around like a chicken with my head cut because i dont plan on leaving the house just in-case.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes that's fine, as long as its not longer than an hour. Its good to have baby formula on hand just in case something goes wrong but if you don't have to interfere then that's great!


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Yes that's fine, as long as its not longer than an hour. Its good to have baby formula on hand just in case something goes wrong but if you don't have to interfere then that's great!


Woot! Awesome. 
Ok my other question that ive been wondering is what does Lilo feed the babies? Does she throw up in their mouths like wild birds? I know that's a noob question probably but that's what i forgot to ask :blush: haha.
And i seen something online about homemade formulas with baby food or something along them lines. Is that good also to have on hand?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its better to have the store bought stuff, the home made stuff is if you don't have the other. 

Yes they throw up in their mouths. The parents will stuff their crops about 24hrs before the first egg hatches so that it sits in there and is soft when the baby hatches so they can feed it to the baby. Speaking of which, it would be good to have some coconut water on hand because the parents tend to go off the first baby so the younger babies get less liquids when they hatch then the first baby and may need to be rehydrated a couple times before they catch up.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Its better to have the store bought stuff, the home made stuff is if you don't have the other.
> 
> Yes they throw up in their mouths. The parents will stuff their crops about 24hrs before the first egg hatches so that it sits in there and is soft when the baby hatches so they can feed it to the baby. Speaking of which, it would be good to have some coconut water on hand because the parents tend to go off the first baby so the younger babies get less liquids when they hatch then the first baby and may need to be rehydrated a couple times before they catch up.


Ok! Cool thank you. Can i get the Coconut water at any grocery store? Or will i be seeking it at a pet store? I need to get a syringe also. Just in-case.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can get it at a grocery store...and I got my syringes from CVS.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> You can get it at a grocery store...and I got my syringes from CVS.


Alrighty! Well Thank You! 
I will keep you informed! I'm gonna take pictures of the eggs later.
And candle them one last time to look for any DIS eggs. 4 Day's i cant believe it, Time fly's so quick. Lol.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just had to say my flashlight app on the iphone works just fine for me.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

It does work very well.
Sadly none of Lilo's eggs were fertile.
So im going to let them wait till they are older.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Well it's official, about 30 minutes ago Lilo let me take the nest-box with no problems.  She hasn't been sitting on them like she has for the past 2 day's. Today she hasn't been in it at all, besides this morning. I candled them all one last time and none of them were fertile. I caught them "trying" to do it today. They don't know how i dont think, he humps her side lmbo. Thank you all for the great help i really appreciated it. 

~I got some pics of them out playing today an yesterday & the last pic of the eggs ^^~


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)




----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Good call! It may take them a time or two to actually get it right, one of my boys fell off the first time he attempted!! lol


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Good call! It may take them a time or two to actually get it right, one of my boys fell off the first time he attempted!! lol


LMBO!! That had to be a knee slepper seriously.  Lol. So i think i got my hopes up too high on this clutch. Haha, concidering they dont know how to yet. Which send a red flag up, telling me they are to young to be parents. Next year they WILL (fingers crossed) have cute little healthy babies  haha

The whole experience was worth every minute. Not only did i get prepared for when it does happen, i grew an even bigger bond with them from where i was prior.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

t:
But i'm making a play stand. What kind of wood can i use?
Would you know by chance?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, like natural wood? Pine is good as long as you scrub all the sap off and take off the bark. Willow is good as well. Or lumbar from home depot lol.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Hmm, like natural wood? Pine is good as long as you scrub all the sap off and take off the bark. Willow is good as well. Or lumbar from home depot lol.


Awesome!! Thank you. 
I dont know ive been feeling really crafty lately. Lol.


----------

